# Stop and go squeaky brakes



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

What type of pads did you use and did you use any high temp lube?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Could be the wheel bearings as well


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> What type of pads did you use and did you use any high temp lube?


This. More info if you have it. Did you change the front or rear? How long has the squeak been there?

You can get a good idea if it's the front or rear squeaking if you drive beside a brick wall with the windows down, like behind a shopping mall, and apply the brakes while listening.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Do you have rear drums or disk? if drums, the shoes could have glazing.


----------

